# Ohio Interscholastic Racing League



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

This past weekend marked the beginning of the second season of High School Racing in Ohio, with the opening race at Camp Manatoc in Peninsula Ohio.

28 student athletes participated in both Varsity and JV Men's and Women's categories, riding the 4.4 mile technical single track loop for multiple laps based on category.

Everyone had a fantastic time and we look forward to the remaining 4 races in the series.

If you are a high school athlete in Ohio and wish to participate, please check out the info at Ohio Interscholastic Racing League : 331 Racing


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Race #2 of the OIRL series took place in wet conditions at Reagan Park in Medina Ohio, a tight twisty course built for challenging advanced riders at speed or beginner/intermediates to become immersed in the sport.

The weather saw a few crashes that resulted in mechanical issues but all the kids finished riding or running across the finish line 

Fantastic support from the local cycling community allowed us to insure the trail was safe and had abundant personnel on course to bolster the kids confidence.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

OIRL Race #3 took place at Findley State Park, Thorne Trail, a tight, twisty, root filled trail that began to push the rider's technical ability. Wrapping around a beautiful lake with fall colors just beginning to turn, it was a venue that begged the student athletes to push their limits.

A fast gravel start led into the woods and the single track. Guy Dagget dominated most of the race until a mechanical opened the door for Clayton, also of Hudson, to pass and take the race and series lead. The JV battle continued between Noah (MCC) and Paul (Wooster) for the top placings in the JV Mens category, with MCC sweeping most of the awards at the podium.
















OIRL Race #4 stepped the technical and physical requirements up another notch, taking the high schoolers to Vulture's Knob, a tough race course known for it's short steep climbs, flowing downhill runs, and playful technical features. The home course for Wooster HS, they took advantage of it, with Gillian dominating the Varsity Womens field and Anastasia of MCC putting in a great performance on the most demanding trail she's raced at. St. Ignatius had a good showing as well, with all team members performing well. A big thank you to 331 Racing and Pro Gold for filling the prize table with goodies, and Clif products for feeding all the kids with nutritional items during the race...















The final course of the season, Camp Tuscazor, played host for OIRL #5. The series stress's progression in fitness and technical ability and brought that to full realization for the athletes when they pre-rode this venue. A short 1.8 mile course was laid out that was strewn with wet roots, rocks, and 500' of steep climbing per lap, giving the participants a 2500' gain in just 9 miles of racing. As the countdown commenced at the start line, a barrage of sleet and wind began, cutting to the bone...so glad the climbing kept them warm. Wooster High School had a commanding lead in the Varsity competition thanks to the pony tail trio...Sydney, Gillian, and Emily who had consistently dominated the female podium all season. The real race was for second, as Hudson and Montgomery County Composite came into the final race tied in points. A strong performance by Clayton, Guy and Ryan lifted Hudson above the efforts of the team from Dayton, securing second.

However, MCC's Noah Landis dominated the JV podium most of the season, cinching the state title for their team just 6 points ahead of Wooster.




















Congrats to all the student athletes...here are the final results.

The final State rankings are as follows:

Varsity State Champions

1.) Wooster High School
2.) Hudson High School
3.) Montgomery County Composite (Dayton)

JV State Champions

1.) Montgomery County Composite (Dayton)
2.) Wooster High School
3.) Saint Ignatius High School

Final State Individual Champions

Varsity Female

1.) Gillian Wenger - Wooster High School
2.) Sydney Wenger - Wooster High School
3.) Emily Walter - Wooster High School

Varsity Male

1.) Clayton Travis - Hudson High School
2.) Guy Daggett - Hudson High School
3.) William Powers - Montgomery County Composite (Dayton)

JV Male

1.) Noah Landis - Montgomery County Composite (Dayton)
2.) Paul Lindenmann - Wooster High School
3.) Ben Carmel- Wooster High School

All athletes should be commended on their outstanding achievement.

The top three teams in Varsity and JV received trophies to be interned at their respective schools.








*PHOTOS COURTESY OF MATT DILYARD, PHOTOGRAPHER EXTRODINAIRE*


----------



## idea man (Oct 24, 2012)

These are great updates and pictures. Thank you for bringing this here.


----------



## whitte12 (Oct 7, 2014)

I am getting ready for participating our college level racing competition. The photos and details are great inspiration for me to have the best performance.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Congrats to our second female athlete to secure a college scholarship for cycling! Sydney Wenger has signed on to attend Union College in Kentucky where she will be representing their collegiate cycling team. Go Bulldogs!


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

The 2015 schedule is out...looking forward to another great season in Ohio.

District 2, encompassing Columbus/Dayton/Cincinnati will be hosting 3 additional races to supplement the existing schedule, allowing kids from across the state some additional venues/opportunities.

Hope to see y'all out there!


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks to the Wooster High School athletes for sharing their presentation of the 2014 season...


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

*Season 3 of the OIRL is off...*

The pride was evident in the posture of the blue and yellow clad competitors from Wooster; the State Champions were ready to defend their title in the opening race of the Ohio Interscholastic Racing League's 2015 season. Playing host, Findley State Park's Thorne mountain bike trail challenged the athletes with a fast, technical, root and rock strewn course that would take a physical toll during the twenty mile varsity event.

A frenzied start resulted in a leading quartet charging into the first stretches of singletrack; Clayton Travis of Hudson, Spenser Dilyard, Emily Walter, and Gillian Wengard of Wooster. A broken pedal in lap 1 left the Hudson rider behind, the trio of Wooster Varsity riders cementing the lead. It would stay that way to the end, with Wooster claiming the top podium spots in the Varsity race; Spencer Dilyard - 1st Varsity Male, Emily Walter - 1st Varsity female.

Paul Lindemann (Junior - Wooster), took top JV honors, completeing the 12 mile course with the fastest time, besting last years JV champion, Noah Landis of Montgomery County Composite (Dayton). 







The next OIRL race will be Saturday August 29th, 2:00pm, at Vulture's Knob, 4300 Mechanicsburg Road, Wooster, Ohio.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

*2015 OIRL Race #2...Vulture's Knob*

The weather was more condusive to lounging beside a pool with a cool drink, yet a swarm of activity was taking place at Vulture's Knob in Wooster, Ohio, as the Ohio Interscholastic Cycling League brought the second race in the state wide series to Wayne County. 







The technical single track challenged the student athletes with rough terrain and tough climbs in sweltering heat, living up to one hill's namesake...The Furnace. Despite the tough conditions, cyclists from eight schools across Ohio rose to the challenge, inspiring spectators with their perseverence. 







The Varsity Men's podium was a duel between Clayton Travis (Hudson) and Spencer Dilyard (Wooster), the time gaps slowly widening as the the race progressed and the energy waned, the Hudson rider coming out on top. Jacob Penick of MCC (Dayton) rode his way into third place.







The Varsity Women showed no weakness under the grueling conditions, matching the men in both time and length of course. Emily Walter and Gillian Wenger, both of Wooster, continued thier one/two domination, joined by Kennedy Adams of Stow on the podium in third place.

Coach Andrea Wenger's careful selection of riders proved successful in the JV category, as the podium was rich in the Blue and Gold of Wooster. Paul Lindenmann, Alex Nguyen, and Nick Despoy took the top 3 podium spots, edging out riders from MCC, St. Ignatius, and Kent Roosevelt.













"I can't even begin to tell you how proud I am of these kids today" said Coach Wenger as she wiped sweat from her brow. "It's tough out there...that was racing!"

The next OIRL race will take place at Reagan Park in Medina, Ohio on September 12, 2015 at 2:00 pm.

Photo credit: Matt Dilyard


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

"I really don't want to race today, it's horrible outside" ; a comment that was heard by many parents this weekend as local high school athletes took to their respective fields despite the cold, wet conditions. Compound the weather with almost 20mph speeds , mud, and slick roots and you have an image of the conditions for the third Ohio Interscholastic High School Race at Medina's Huffman Mountain Bike Trail. Beneath a steady light rain, gently filtering through the canopy, athletes from six area high schools gathered at the start line, anxious to get moving.









The action quickly heated up on the first lap of the 12 mile course for the varsity riders with a quartet, consisting of Emily Walter (Wooster), Clayton Travis (Hudson), Spencer Dilyard (Wooster) and Gillian Wenger (Wooster) setting a high pace and moving out in front of the main field. The focus was on the race between Dilyard and Travis, as each had taken a win so far this season, battling for the series lead. Ultimately, the rider from Hudson edged out the General by mere seconds at the finish line. Wenger rode consistently, earning the top spot of the Varsity Women's podium.









The Junior Varsity race played out over 9 miles of increasingly slick trail, the front dominated by the efforts of Wooster duo Paul Lindemann and Nick Despoy, distancing themselves from competitors representing Kent and St. Ignatius. Covered in mud and weary at the finish line, it was Despoy, Lindenmann, and freshman Tim Fritts, all of Wooster, surmounting the podium for the JV win.

"It was cold and miserable, hard to believe we drove three hours for this" stated Coach Jim Mynes of Mongomery County Composite (Dayton). His face breaking into a broad smile, "We'll see you next week!"

OIRL Race #4 will take place September 19th, 2015, at Royalview Metropark in Strongsville, 2:00 pm.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

*OIRL #4, Royalview TT*

With every pedal stroke, the seconds on the stop watch slip by, each cyclist charging forward, hoping their time on the fixed course will be better than that of their competition. Such was the competitor's mindset as they lined up in the start gate for the Ohio Interscholastic Racing League Race #4, the Time Trial at Royalview in Strongsville Ohio. 







The course offered rolling terrain, copious roots, and 9 miles of tight, narrow single track trail for the teams from 8 schools to challenge themselves. With light rain beginning but unable to work it's way through the leafy canopy, the start countdown began, sending the racers off in a pre-determined order, in 30 second intervals. Absent were many members from the Wooster and Hudson squads, representing their respective schools at the Boardman XC running race, leaving the door open for MCC and Kent Roosevelt to gain valuable team omnium points in both Varsity and JV competition.

Spencer Dilyard (Wooster) took advantage of a trail clear of competitors to post the fastest time of the day at 37:39, clinching the top spot on the Varsity Men's podium. Jacob Penick (MCC-Dayton) and Ben Harper (Shaker Heights) pushed across the finish line just a few minutes slower, finishing 38:49 and 40:23 respectively.

















Emily Walter (Wooster) led the Varsity Women's field with the second fastest time of the day, finishing in 38:34. Gillian Wenger (Wooster) carved her way through the trail system with finesse, finishing in second place with a time of 44:20, followed closely by Kennedy Adams (Stow) in 44:30, rounding out the podium places.

















Kent Roosevelt put in a strong effort, taking two of the three JV Men's podium places, increasing their team omnium points standing; Sam Harris (KR) 46:22, Paul Lindenmann (Wooster) 46:55, and David Humphrey (KR) 50:27. Sarah Roe (Wadsworth) took the top step of the JV Women's podium with a finishing time of 1:01:54.

























"I am constantly inspired by the athletic prowess and effort put forth by these athletes" stated a spectator during awards. "I wish this had been around when I was in school!"

OIRL Race #5 will take place at Vulture's Knob in Wooster, September 26, 2015 at 2:00 pm.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

*OIRL #5, Vulture's Knob Expanded Course*

"I really like the new sections, but man, they are hard" commented Jacob Penick of Dayton as he finished his check out lap on the revised high school loop at Vulture's Knob, the venue for the Ohio Interscholastic Racing League's 5th series race. True to form, as the series progresses, so too does the difficulty and length of each race, pushing the student athletes skills and physical endurance.









The final race before this weekend's State Championship, the event at Vulture's Knob would finalize the District champions, the athletes from Wooster High School entering with a commanding lead in both Varsity and JV. Toeing the line were participants from across the state of Ohio, including new racers from Wadsworth and Marysville High Schools.









With a blazing start, Spencer Dilyard and Emily Walter, both of Wooster, firmly established the front end of the Varsity race, setting a fast pace for the technically demanding circuit. Riding out front and just out of reach of the duo from Dayton, Penick and Schauer, the positions would stand till the finish. Ascending the Varsity Men's podium was Dilyard (Wooster) in first, Penick (MCC-Dayton) in second, and Schauer (MCC-Dayton) in third. Wooster took the top two places of the Varsity Women's podium, with Walter and Wenger putting forth consistent efforts that have set them apart from the field all season.

























Aaron Sullivan (Marysville) and Paul Lindenmann (Wooster) battled for the front end of the JV race, their efficiency in the "Rock Tunnel" and its uneven terrain being the crux of the effort. Nick Despoy (Wooster) and David Humphrey (Kent Roosevelt) kept them in sight through the winding trail, but were unable to close the gap. Two laps of the expanded course realized Sullivan (Marysville) atop the first place podium, flanked by Lindenmann (Wooster) in second and Despoy (Wooster) in third. Sarah Roe of Wadsworth High School took on her most challenging race course yet, finishing in first place for the JV Women.

















Outstanding efforts were displayed by all athletes, the contest between Holmes (Wooster) and O'Meara (St. Ignatius) at the tail end of the JV race being captivating to watch, as they raced exhausted, side by side to the finish.

"Honestly, that wasn't as bad as I thought it would be" stated Emily Walter as she looked herself over, "I didn't crash once!"

The State Championship race will take place Saturday October 3rd, 2015, at 3:00 p.m. at Mohican Adventure's Campground.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

"Desire, Focus, Sacrifice"&#8230; the three word mantra wraps around the bottom leg of Wooster's cycling shorts. It has proven to be the necessary recipe for success, as the high school team was acknowledged as the Varsity and Junior Varsity Series Champions for the State of Ohio. The result is the culmination of their effort over the five race season, points accumulating based on the top three finishes for each category. To win the overall, consistent performance by all team members is required. Leading the team was Senior Emily Walter and Junior Spencer Dilyard, taking the individual Varsity Series Championship titles. Paul Lindenmann was awarded the JV Men's Series title while Sara Roe of Wadsworth High School took home the JV Women's title.







The Series standings solidified, all that was left was the USA Cycling Championship race at Mohican State Park in Loudonville. The race, which qualifies the top tier finishers to compete at Nationals for the 2016 season, took place in wet, cold, slippery conditions that saw many competitors wrapped in blankets and hovering around propane heaters after warming up muscles on the bikes. The countdown was still ringing from the speakers as the racers took off on the 8 mile technical loop with perhaps the most climbing encountered to date and the longest downhill run in the State of Ohio.

The series leader, Spencer Dilyard was out to a fast start only to succumb to a week's persistent illness, leaving the opportunity open for the duo from Dayton, Penick and Schauer of Montgomery County Composite. Fast on their heels were Carmel (Wooster) and Sullivan (Marysville), pushing the pace up the grueling climbs. At the line, it was Jake Schauer (MCC) taking the day's win and the top berth as a Nationals Qualifier; Penick (MCC), Carmel (Wooster), Sullivan (Marysville) and Lindenmann (Wooster) rounded out the top 5.







The Women's race saw a reduced field of competitors due to the less than desirable weather, bringing out only the most hardened athletes. As has been the experience all season, the Wooster teammates Walter and Wenger rode at the front of the entire field, often showing the men's competitors the level of mental and physical strength necessary to compete in these conditions. In a show of team comradery and solidarity, the duo crossed the finish line hand in hand, sharing the effort and accolades. Wenger received the knod from the officials for the win.







*Ohio Interscholastic Racing League Series Final Standings*

*Varsity Team: JV Team:*
1.) Wooster High School 1.) Wooster High School
2.) Montgomery County Composite 2.) Kent Roosevelt
3.) Hudson High School 3.) Saint Ignatious

*Varsity Men: Varsity Women:*
1.) Spencer Dilyard (Wooster) 1.) Emily Walter (Wooster)
2.) Ben Carmel (Wooster) 2.) Gillian Wenger (Wooster)
3.) Clayton Travis (Hudson) 3.) Kennedy Adams (Stow)

*JV Men: JV Women:*
1.) Paul Lindenmann (Wooster) 1.) Sara Roe
2.) Nick Despoy (Wooster)
3.) Tim Fritts (Wooster)

The Ohio Interscholastic Racing League is a proud member of the USA Cycling family offering racing opportunities to high school students from across the state each fall sports season. Schools wishing to participate may obtain information at Ohio Interscholastic Racing League : 331 Racing


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Rody, thanks for bringing me a smile this morning. Man, I wish this had been around when I was a gawky no-good-at-ball-sports kid. Keep up the awesome work.

_Walt


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Me too Walt, guess that's why it's so easy to invest so much time into it. The kids are truly inspiring.

r


----------



## DrPsyche (Oct 30, 2018)

_Geographical Analysis of road networks to identify similar routes: long race athletic events to write my research paper case study._

I found some stats about the Bedford OIRL XC Race event in 2017. Preparing my presentation for local sports schools, I chose 6 geolocations and routes to compare and contrast in my research: Geographical Analysis of road networks to identify similar routes: long race athletic events case study.


----------

